# Game Thread: Sunday Feb. 26 Pacers @ New Jersey



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

No fanciness again. I have a 1,000 word paper to write as one excuse, and my other is that I'm going on game thread strike until we win. ****ing Hawks.

Pacers- 94
Nets- 81


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 1
Nets 100

If we can't beat the ****ing Hawks at home :curse:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Pacers 1
> Nets 100



LOL...

I think we can actually pull this one off....(maybe)


Pacers 102 Nets 98...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 97
Nets 94


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 106
nets 88


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Jackson gonna play?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

thekid said:


> Jackson gonna play?


Pacers scouting report says he's likely, although he hasn't been playing well lately, and an injury won't help much. Expect Carter to have a big game.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

We have been having a lot of scoring droughts lately so if you can take advatage you can win, good luck.

Nets 94
Pacers 85


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers 102
Nets 97


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

pacers 98
nets 90


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson is going to play...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Come one Indy, let's get this win baby....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Jackson is going to play...



That's good rght??...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jersey going back to the retro look...


Jax scores the 1st basket of the game,.. :cheers: 


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson hits the first shot of the game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Harrison coming back!!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster held from guarding Carter, I guess that's how he gets all of his points.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

A.J. nice shot, he's gonna have a big game I could feel it...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ torching the Nets early.

6-4 Pacers with 9:30 left in the first.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Can't let them walk in yet again...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster fouled... Late call, but still a good call.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Terrible shot by Jack, but Harrison cleans it up for him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'm seeing the game in YES network where Mark Jackson is the broadcaster for the Nets, and I wonder if he wants Indy to win this game?...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

A.J.!!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson isolates himself, drives, and gets blocked.

Timeout; Pacers ball.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jax almost made that made that!..

but not a bad 1st. qtr. at all so far, we could be doing better, but the game's just begun...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Granger with the monster block!!...

Jones with the 3..

25..22 Indy..

2nd. qtr.


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jax's looking real good so far...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice J. D.G!!!....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Runi's letting Kidd do whatever he wants...

Horrible Defense...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Peja with the 3 from halfcourt (almost)!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

The gift!!! 3 point play...

Pacers lead...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

No way Kristic was set...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacerholic: Ca you tell us a few things Mark Jackson says? I'd like to hear how he commentates a Pacers game.

Jacque Vaughn hits a jumper. Yeah, Jacque Vaughn. I didn't know he could shoot the ball at all.

44-38 Pacers after a controversial charging foul on Pollard turning into a jump ball.... and a foul on Pollard and Krstic. What? 3:30 left in the game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Fouls on both players? Idiots.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

We are shooting pretty damn hot. 47.2% from the field, very nice.

Jax, AJ, Freddie, Granger, and Harrison are all looking great.

Peja had those two nice threes, but he's still just 2-7 from the field.

Looks like this SHOULD be an easy win if we keep this up.

Just don't go cold boys!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

51-40 Pacers with 2 minutes left in the half. If we play well for the next 6 minutes of game time, we should be good until the 4th.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Pacerholic: Ca you tell us a few things Mark Jackson says? I'd like to hear how he commentates a Pacers game.



He's giving alot of credit to us and saying "how we're one of the best if not the best in the entire league", and through all our injuries and all we went through how we're a very good team...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison blocks a shot off the glass, which turns into a goaltend. Thankfully, no foul.

53-42 Pacers with 1 minute left in the half.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Freddie on fire!!!, so is A.J!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> He's giving alot of credit to us and saying "how we're one of the best if not the best in the entire league", and through all our injuries and all we went through how we're a very good team...


Haha. Awesome. Good to see Mark still holds his Indiana loyalties.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jax with the steal, AJ with the finish!

Jefferson answers back.

Pacers 55
Nets 44

41.1 secs left


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I like the way this game is going so far, we gotta play better D...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Why cant we play like this against the Hawks???


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

That shot was no good Jax, but still you had a good 1/2...

Indy leads by 13...1/2 time...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

57-44 Pacers at the end of the half. Now if we can just keep this above 10 throughout the 3rd quarter. The first few minutes will be key, though.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We played a good first half... 

Freddie playing good again; second game in a row.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Freddie playing good again; second game in a row.




Just don't let the game be close...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> 57-44 Pacers at the end of the half. Now if we can just keep this above 10 throughout the 3rd quarter. The first few minutes will be key, though.


I expect the Nets to come out with a LOT of energy, as long as we are ready to match that, we should be fine.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Freddie on fire!!!, so is A.J!!...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


****, Carter is injured.

This team is deep for real, missing Jermaine Oneal and still doing this good. Peja is a monster.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Hope Vince is not hurt too bad, he probably won't come back tonight, but I hope he comes back strong for their next game...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Hope Vince is not hurt too bad, he probably won't come back tonight, but I hope he comes back strong for their next game...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


You're a Nets fan too aren't you?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> ****, Carter is injured.


You mentioning Carter gives me the opportunity to say, "Nice avatar!"


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> You're a Nets fan too aren't you?



Never...

I just have one team, but I love to see Vince play, always have, and it's never good when anyone gets hurts...

but Pacers for life P.F...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Never...
> 
> I just have one team, but I love to see Vince play, always have, and it's never good when anyone gets hurts...
> 
> ...


I thought I remember you posting some in the Nets forum, maybe that was just for the rep. :clown:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

A.J.'s playing great...

Impressive says M.J...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> I thought I remember you posting some in the Nets forum, maybe that was just for the rep. :clown:




I like Kidd, and Vince, and I go to alot of Net games :clown:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice hustle Jeff... :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster to Foster for the assist! Not a typo, either.

66-52 Pacers wtih under 8 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Peja on fire!!!...






*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I like Kidd, and Vince, and I go to alot of Net games :clown:...


That should make you a fan. Not a huge fan, but a fan nonetheless.

Vaughn hits again (What?), and Peja hits a 3.

69-56 Pacers with 6 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Johnson is surprising me with his passing. Unfortunately, he still sucks at being pressured...by one man.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jackson giving alot of praises to Harrison, saying he could develop into a very good player, also saying how deep we are...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Okay, Jeff. Stop trying to do your Jason Kidd impressions out there. You're not a PG anymore.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nets baflled right now, they don't what they're doing...

Playing great so far, let's keep it up...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Okay, Jeff. Stop trying to do your Jason Kidd impressions out there. You're not a PG anymore.



:rofl: :rofl:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Garbage foul on Runi...The Hulk with the monster block!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Man whata block by David...

Play of the week...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

5 points.... this doensn't look good.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Argh. New Jersey comes back.

75-70 Pacers with 39 seconds left in the 3rd.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

What happened to our lead???...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Wow The Hulk's blocking everything!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Freddie's playing great...

Love it!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Wow The Hulk's blocking everything!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


I love the guy, he only needs to improve his FT and P's.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> That should make you a fan. Not a huge fan, but a fan nonetheless.


I like Carter on the Nets team and if i had a chance i'll gladly attend their games just to see him play, but does that make me a fan? I'm not even close to being a fan of that team and you could ask them Nets fans too and they'll tell you that.

Same things could apply for _PaCeRhOLiC _if you ask me. :wink:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> I love the guy, he only needs to improve his FT and P's.



Never doubted him, he's going to be a big time baller...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> You mentioning Carter gives me the opportunity to say, "Nice avatar!"


Thanks!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Peja's simply amazing, doesn't even touch the rim...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Can someone tell Freddie to get an arc in his shot? It has a greater chance of going in.

Kidd hits a 3.

85-78 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lead back down to 3. Freddie hits a 3, with more arc than usual. Good to see you're listening, Frederick.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Johnson hits.

90-80 Pacers with 4:30 left. Johnson owns the Nets.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We can't be stopped!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Freddie and AJ with huge shots, thank God.

AJ with 10 assists, nice.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I think we're playing really good today!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

You are doing a good job now Freddie.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones is without words right now...

11 of his 22 pts. in the 4th qtr...

Having a great game, now let's close it out...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Another garbage foul!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger. Yes! Pacers up 9 with 1:30 left in the game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Marc Jackson loves Danny also, saying he's a special player...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja needs to start driving the ball. That same drop back step isn't going to help him until he starts going to the basket. Granger gets the rebound and is fouled.

98-89 Pacers with 1:04 left


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

LOL...

Peja with the block...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> I like Carter on the Nets team and if i had a chance i'll gladly attend their games just to see him play, but does that make me a fan? I'm not even close to being a fan of that team and you could ask them Nets fans too and they'll tell you that.
> 
> Same things could apply for _PaCeRhOLiC _if you ask me. :wink:


I guess I consider a fan to be a looser term than you do. I consider myself to be a fan of the Hornets, Suns, and Bucks, but I barely follow the teams. Hornets because of Paul, Suns because of Nash and James Jones, and the Bucks because of TJ Ford.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

The Hulk has the play of the game, and week with that monster block on R.J...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations guys! You've got a very strong team. You shot very well tonight. Good game! :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> I like Carter on the Nets team and if i had a chance i'll gladly attend their games just to see him play, but does that make me a fan? I'm not even close to being a fan of that team and you could ask them Nets fans too and they'll tell you that.
> 
> Same things could apply for _PaCeRhOLiC _if you ask me. :wink:



It's nice watching him play on TV, but nothing's like watching Kidd alley'oop to Carter for a moster dunk live...

and peace Fly!!... :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 101-91 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 17
Pacersthebest- 109, but DQ'd
Pacerholic- 8
Larry Legend- 7
Auggie- 8
Grandmazter3- 23, but DQ'd
Bajoriddim- 7
jdohman- 4

Winner- jdohman


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Congratulations guys! You've got a very strong team. You shot very well tonight. Good game! :cheers:



Thanks J.A...:cheers:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Love this win, we all played great, without half of roster...

Great road victory, and Jones redeemed himself..

and Harrison had the play of week!!...Amazing block...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> and Harrison had the play of week!!...Amazing block...
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Someone has a movie of it online?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Someone has a movie of it online?



I'll try to get it for you...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'll try to get it for you...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


That would be great :cheers: 

Damn, I hate dutch TV, never can watch any Pacers game


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> I hate dutch TV, never can watch any Pacers game



Sorry, but remember you can always listen to the game online... :cheers: 






*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Sorry, but remember you can always listen to the game online... :cheers:
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


I know but, watching the games is far more better then listen to it.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> I know but, watching the games is far more better then listen to it.


I agree and know how you are feeling (I have same problem)... anyways it was nice game.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Sorry, but remember you can always listen to the game online... :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What link do you use? The one that I was using earlier this year isn't working anymore for me.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah that block harrison had on rj was amazing. The best part was RJ falling to the ground with the WTF just happened look and not being ableto make it back on the next play.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

now lets get 6th seed


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Auggie said:


> now lets get 6th seed


Damn straight. Play them and then Miami that way.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Did someone saw a movie online from the block of Harrison?


----------

